# Anyone living in or near Alora?



## neddie (Jun 11, 2012)

.....i would like to communicate with anyone who lives in or near Alora... i have a few questions that may most accurately be answered by someone who is either resident or who has intimate knowledge of the town.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

...go on then, I live nearby and we do our shopping there weekly :ranger:


----------



## neddie (Jun 11, 2012)

country boy said:


> ...go on then, I live nearby and we do our shopping there weekly :ranger:


....country boy, i appreciate your prompt response. I will just toss up a few questions at this stage:

1 Does the Alora Ayuntamiento do a good job and are the town finances in the 'black'?

2 Does Alora have a hospital?......if not where is the nearest hospital for major emergencies?

3 Is there a drug 'problem' in the town and/or much crime?

4 Can you suggest a local real estate agent that has a web site.

5 Can you suggest an inexpensive hotel/B&B or pension, preferably with a web site. I appreciate that some places may be too small to have a site.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

neddie said:


> ....country boy, i appreciate your prompt response. I will just toss up a few questions at this stage:
> 
> 1 Does the Alora Ayuntamiento do a good job and are the town finances in the 'black'? Yes and No
> 
> ...


Answers are to the best of my knowledge


----------

